# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Что готовить на нам-хатте, если прасад подается аж в 19 часам?и не навредить здоровью

## Сандра

Возникла проблема, прасад все-таки подается поздно, в 19 часов. По Торсунову уже многие продукты кушать нельзя, а еще сочетания часто оставляют желать лучшего. Я работаю на кухне и не могу пока придумать ничего такого: чтобы и разнообразно было и здоровое.
Гречка и сабджи...все что из подходящего приходит мне на ум.Но каждое воскресенье так кормить же не будешь....

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Гречка и сабджи...все что из подходящего приходит мне на ум.Но каждое воскресенье так кормить же не будешь....


У нас на нама-хатте уже 5 лет гречка  :smilies:  Нормально. Это для Вас оно "каждый раз одно и то же", а для пришедших это всего то раз в неделю, они уже успевают забыть  :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

У нас традиционно готовится и рис, и дал. И все здоровы и счастливы. Хотя есть те, кто принципиально вечером не ест, они просто после программы прасад с собой берут в контейнерах.

----------


## Сандра

т.е., Гокуланатх дас, у вас гречка является обычным гарниром? а почему не рис? я заметила что у большинства рис. Почему? ПОтому что в Индии едят рис или потому что Прабхупада ел рис? Или потому что он вкуснее и не приедается? А ведь наш рис шлифованный (у нас на нама-хатте такой покупают, я не занимаюсь закупками), рис почти не несет никакой пользы такой.А гречка куда полезнее. А что у вас еще с гречкой?

----------


## Сандра

а в контейнерах брать...ну некоторые уже так и делают, потому что тяжело так кушать поздно. Но ведь это не дело! Хотя наверное такие люди и гречку есть не будут в 7 часов....вот и не знаю что делать, какие блюда....или не париться?готовить то, что преданные ожидают, а самой следить за своим здоровьем и все...
просто я с голоду (так как готовлю-прихожу рано) наедаюсь потом неподходящей пищи и мне потом плохо

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Поговорить со всеми, предложить изменить порядок программы. Сначала прасад, потом все остальное. Ведь приезжают все как гости к кому-то, и даже с точки зрения обычного гостеприимства хозяевам лучше сначала накормить гостей. Я именно так бхакти-врикшу проводила. К приходу гостей все уже должно быть готово, гости как правило приносят фрукты, ими украсить алтарь и можно раздать всем в конце программы, чтобы унесли прасад с собой.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> готовить то, что преданные ожидают, а самой следить за своим здоровьем и все...
> просто я с голоду (так как готовлю-прихожу рано) наедаюсь потом неподходящей пищи и мне потом плохо


Повар и раздатчики могут принять прасад отдельно ото всех.  Раздатчики должны быть сытые. У нас все без проблем согласились перенести прасад, поскольку это очевидно правильное решение. Тем более если это воскресная программа, когда прасад должен быть изысканым, из многих блюд.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> не париться?готовить то, что преданные ожидают, а самой следить за своим здоровьем и все...


Правильный вывод.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> т.е., Гокуланатх дас, у вас гречка является обычным гарниром? а почему не рис? я заметила что у большинства рис. Почему? ПОтому что в Индии едят рис или потому что Прабхупада ел рис? Или потому что он вкуснее и не приедается? А ведь наш рис шлифованный (у нас на нама-хатте такой покупают, я не занимаюсь закупками), рис почти не несет никакой пользы такой.А гречка куда полезнее. А что у вас еще с гречкой?


Потому рис так поздно вечером лично я не стал бы есть. И вообще не люблю наш рис  :smilies: 
А гречка варится вместе с кучей овощей - морковка, сельдерей, картошка (или цв. капуста) - и зелени (если есть), так что получается вполне интересное блюдо. Ну и плюс ласси, плюс напиток, плюс небольшой хлебушек (по небольшому кусочку на каждого).

И кроме того, у нас прасад в начале программы  :smilies:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Это я про нама-хатту писал, но на воскресной программе у нас тоже прасад в начале.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Насчет того, что надо раньше приезжать, чтобы успеть приготовить к началу программы... Мне вообще не очень понятен подход, когда к кому-то домой приезжает кто-то готовить. Помогать готовить или учиться готовить - это я еще могу понять, это очень даже приветствуется... но чтобы именно готовить, на всех... Может быть если только хозяйка квартиры совсем пожилая матаджи.   

Принимать гостей-вайшнавов - это огромная честь, и вот так кому-то отдавать свою дхарму кормить гостей дома... Это же первостепенная дхарма грихастх - кормить прасадом гостей.

----------


## Сандра

> Насчет того, что надо раньше приезжать, чтобы успеть приготовить к началу программы... Мне вообще не очень понятен подход, когда к кому-то домой приезжает кто-то готовить. Помогать готовить или учиться готовить - это я еще могу понять, это очень даже приветствуется... но чтобы именно готовить, на всех... Может быть если только хозяйка квартиры совсем пожилая матаджи.   
> 
> Принимать гостей-вайшнавов - это огромная честь, и вот так кому-то отдавать свою дхарму кормить гостей дома... Это же первостепенная дхарма грихастх - кормить прасадом гостей.


да,матаджи пожилая. но она бывает печет что-то или может сготовить, когда никто больше не может. Постоянно 2 раза в неделю ей тяжело это. Хотя к ней ходят каждый день молодые прабу на Гаура-арати и она их кормит супчиком вечером после работы. Но это недавно стало практиковаться))))
Как-то разговаривали на тему: "прасад до"
Но пришли к выводу, что есть недостаток, что потом при переваривании трудно соображать и спать охота

----------


## Сандра

> Потому рис так поздно вечером лично я не стал бы есть. И вообще не люблю наш рис 
> А гречка варится вместе с кучей овощей - морковка, сельдерей, картошка (или цв. капуста) - и зелени (если есть), так что получается вполне интересное блюдо. Ну и плюс ласси, плюс напиток, плюс небольшой хлебушек (по небольшому кусочку на каждого).
> 
> И кроме того, у нас прасад в начале программы


а что еще у вас бывает? гречка  с овощами интересно, но сабджи уже не интересно в этом случает (в гречке овощи же уже есть), что то еще наверное надо.....

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> да,матаджи пожилая. но она бывает печет что-то или может сготовить, когда никто больше не может. Постоянно 2 раза в неделю ей тяжело это. Хотя к ней ходят каждый день молодые прабу на Гаура-арати и она их кормит супчиком вечером после работы. Но это недавно стало практиковаться))))


Каждый день бабушка готовит супчик! Молодец...  А что они делают, книги наверное распространяют? У вас наверное совсем молодая ятра в городе ) 




> Как-то разговаривали на тему: "прасад до"
> Но пришли к выводу, что есть недостаток, что потом при переваривании трудно соображать и спать охота


Так если объедаться вечером, тогда конечно, вечером к тому же тамас сильнее действует, тем более зимой. Если же будет просто улучшенный обед и принесенные всеми на алтарь фрукты и приготовленные воскресные сладости забирать с собой - тогда не будет "трудно соображать".  И допоздна беспокоить пожилую хозяйку, которая и так каждодневно готовит и гостей встречает - это не есть гуд, вообще-то. Если так хозяйку квартиры эксплуатировать, долго это не продлится, мне кажется. И также если у вас там здоровые парни, но вы одна готовите... а они что делают? только Гаура-арати поют? Пусть тоже воскресный пир готовят - в ответ на то, что бабушка их всю неделю кормит, пусть они также ее прасадом угощают. А вы и другие матаджи можете например сладости дома готовить и приносить, к тому если они штучные - ими преданные могут угощать еще кого-нибудь. Американский стиль - "приходить в гости со своим угощением". И в то же время вы делаете распространение прасада в городе. Чувствуете разницу? 

По моему опыту, если до программы прасад, никто не жалуется ни на сон, ни на леность ума. Наобарот, все довольны. А кто объелся так, что петь не может ) - значит следующий раз не объестся, так как все понимают, что впереди еще программа.

----------


## Сандра

да, мы ни разу еще не пробовали кушать до. Это нам кто то рассказал. Кто то приехал с другого города и рассказал что там "до". Ну и типа спать охота...И видимо мы боимся поэтому. БЫл разговор перенести вообще пораньше программу, но пока не договорились. 
Ятра с 90х у нас. Точно не знаю, так как я сама всего 6 лет там.
Ну а прабу..кто то книги распространяет, кто то учится музыке.... Да, у нас еще не все организовано. Дело в том, что давнишних преданных мало. А новенькие приходят, новеньких больше...еще не организовались на новый лад.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Это нам кто то рассказал. Кто то приехал с другого города и рассказал что там "до". Ну и типа спать охота...И видимо мы боимся поэтому.


Объедания по воскресеньям еще можно понять в храме. А вы в гостях у человека в возрасте, причем каждодневно... Не надо ждать, пока хозяйку постоянное наличие гостей начнет напрягать - поговорите и обсудите с ней в первую очередь. Чей-то неудачный опыт не может быть основой для принятия решения в вашем случае.

----------


## Сандра

Вот о том, что к ней ходят каждый день и это может быть утомительно я не думала, потому что это все недавно и я там по вечерам ни разу не была и не знаю как там это все, но я спрошу, комфортно ли ей....) Но вроде не жалуется пока. Мы стараемся не доставлять ей беспокойств.Сами готовим, сами полы моем, сами посуду моем....вроде ничего так..._))

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> а что еще у вас бывает? гречка  с овощами интересно, но сабджи уже не интересно в этом случает (в гречке овощи же уже есть), что то еще наверное надо.....


Зачем что-то еще?? И так достаточно. А то таки да уснут, как Вы и опасались  :smilies:  Ну можно еще салат делать, если есть деньги и время.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

Если все преданные так уж следят за соблюдением аюрведических принципов, то выдавать всем горячее молоко с медом и пирожок, и пусть идут спокойно спать. Пирожок легко забрать с собой и утром еще его можно дожевать,вспоминая, какая была замечательная программа вчера  :smilies:

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Вишвамитра прабху, оставивший тело, ответил на подобный вопрос так - "не переживайте за пищеварение, Кришна даст его, если вы занимаетесь преданным служением".
Ну и конечно порекомендовал варёное.
БГ 15.14 Я - огонь пищеварения в телах всех живых существ, и вместе с входящим в тело и выходящим из него воздухом Я помогаю живым существам переваривать пищу четырех видов.
Если Он доволен нама-хаттой, то аюрведа не в счёт  :smilies:

----------


## Сандра

> Вишвамитра прабху, оставивший тело, ответил на подобный вопрос так - "не переживайте за пищеварение, Кришна даст его, если вы занимаетесь преданным служением".
> Ну и конечно порекомендовал варёное.
> БГ 15.14 Я - огонь пищеварения в телах всех живых существ, и вместе с входящим в тело и выходящим из него воздухом Я помогаю живым существам переваривать пищу четырех видов.
> Если Он доволен нама-хаттой, то аюрведа не в счёт


Спасибо вам за Ващ искренний ответ, но мне кажется это фанатизм.
я лично, не на столько возвышена, чтобы мое пищеварение улучшалось от моего поведения. ПРойдут года наверное, прежде чем, что то изменится в моем здоровье. А может и жизни....

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

а если прасад подавать после лекции?но перед киртаном?
и да -почему обязательно надо наготавливать сабжи-рисы-далы?почему не подать фрукты-леотм,или молоко с печеньками/шариками -зимой?вроде сейчас не голодные времена.у всех дома еда имеется

----------


## Сандра

> а если прасад подавать после лекции?но перед киртаном?
> и да -почему обязательно надо наготавливать сабжи-рисы-далы?почему не подать фрукты-леотм,или молоко с печеньками/шариками -зимой?вроде сейчас не голодные времена.у всех дома еда имеется


)))У нас например так принято: в субботу что то маленькое (как Вы сказали)
а в воскресенье пир горячие блюда....
время неудобное программа с 17 до 19, если учитывать еще дорогу, то это все дело в сумме с 16 до 20....вот и получается, что ужин дома будет либо слишком рано, либо уже слишком поздно, надо кормить, голодные же))))или программу сдвигать, но об этом надо еще разговаривать, чтобы все согласны были на нама-хате

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Спасибо вам за Ващ искренний ответ, но мне кажется это фанатизм.
> я лично, не на столько возвышена, чтобы мое пищеварение улучшалось от моего поведения. ПРойдут года наверное, прежде чем, что то изменится в моем здоровье. А может и жизни....


Эта рекомендация не на каждый день, а на раз в неделю, когда происходит проповедь на нама-хаттах/бхакти-врикшах, что нравится Кришне.
Этот вопрос был задан как раз на вечерней бв, когда после лекции пришло время вкушать прасадам, и время было уже около 9 ..
И по идеи, режим дня ущемляется не только в приеме еды, но и поздним отбоем ..
Но как говорят старшие преданные - ради проповеди, раз в неделю - можно и нужно.
И на удивление, на утро рано просыпаешься - и состояние как будто вечером ничего не ел, и лег вовремя : )
Еще также есть рекомендации что прасада много не обязательно. А в случае если это воск и выходной, то за день гости должны уже быть сытыми, поэтому можно предложить немного прасада, как уже говорили выше.

А вам желаю здоровья : )

----------


## Сандра

> Эта рекомендация не на каждый день, а на раз в неделю, когда происходит проповедь на нама-хаттах/бхакти-врикшах, что нравится Кришне.
> Этот вопрос был задан как раз на вечерней бв, когда после лекции пришло время вкушать прасадам, и время было уже около 9 ..
> И по идеи, режим дня ущемляется не только в приеме еды, но и поздним отбоем ..
> Но как говорят старшие преданные - ради проповеди, раз в неделю - можно и нужно.
> И на удивление, на утро рано просыпаешься - и состояние как будто вечером ничего не ел, и лег вовремя : )
> Еще также есть рекомендации что прасада много не обязательно. А в случае если это воск и выходной, то за день гости должны уже быть сытыми, поэтому можно предложить немного прасада, как уже говорили выше.
> 
> А вам желаю здоровья : )


спсибо, оно мне ооочень пригодится....После последнего прасада было плохо...думаю, капуста не пошла...а может правда сознание повара....тобишь мое.
но другие не жалуются
будем и сознание менять, уже меняем)))

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> У нас традиционно готовится и рис, и дал. И все здоровы и счастливы.


    Какой вы оптимист, однако  :smilies: )

----------


## Сандра

а фасоль спаржевая для ужина тяжело? обращаю внимание :спаржевая

----------


## Сандра

сегодня сготовила гречку с овощами. Всем очень понравилось и мне тоже. Чувство легкости после ужина и ели даже те, кто обычно прасад забирает домой, потому что поздно кушать такое. Спасибо за совет!! Если еще будут вечерние рецепты, очень ждем!

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

А вот, очень нравится.

Отварите картошку почти до готовности. Обдайте холодной водой и очистите от кожуры. Крупно порежьте, уложите на сковороду или противень. Посыпьте сушеным розмарином (совсем чуть-чуть) и слегка посолите. На картофель выложите натертый или порезанный тонкими пластинками бессычужный сыр. После этого можно накрыть крышкой и поставить подогреваться на конфорку, или поставить в духовку. Подогревать совсем недолго, только чтобы сыр слегка расплавился. Можно добавить топленого масла , и тогда вообще получится супер. Весь секрет-в розмарине  :smilies:  Дома часто так делаю, на программу пока не приходилось, подогревать негде.

 Вместо салата сюда очень подойдет квашеная, посыпанная сахаром и политая маслом капустка. Правда, вечером она тоже не очень, лучше свежий салат- капуста, морковь, апельсиновый свежий сок, сахар, масло. Капусту перетереть для мягкости. 

Это всё очень просто, недорого и вкусно. И немаловажный момент-быстро. Пока картошка варится, делаете салат и готовите напиток.

----------


## Сандра

Вы, конечно, извините меня за мою придирчивость. но те, кто следят за своим питание не станут есть картошку на ужин, так как это быстрый углевод
А про капусту вообще молчу. Как бы скорую потом после капусты не пришлось вызывать, спасать от кишечных коликов. Не дай Бог такое переживать!

----------


## Сева

Если пища легкая и горячая то после нее не заснут а наоборот взбодрятся.

Рис с чатни обязательно горяченький это по Аюрведе  :smilies:  и вкусно.
Рис полезнее чем гречка - он рекомендован Аюрведической шастрой к ежедневному употреблению и Прабхупада говорил что употребляя зерновые мы даже продлеваем жизнь.

Если кормите сладким то оно обязательно должно быть горячим - халава лучше всего, потому как ласси или кхир горячим не подашь.

А что касается "Кришна огонь пищеварения" то Кришна нам еще разум дал  :smilies: 

Это как в истории - Один вайшнав твердо решил полагаться на Кришну - идет а навстречу ему взбесившийся слон несется. Погонщик кричит - беги! беги! а вайшнав подумал - в сердце у слона Кришна в форме параматмы, Он меня спасет.
Слон налетел на вайшнава и искалечил.
Вайшнав обиделся на Кришну и Кришна явился перед ним и сказал - "Я не только в сердце слона, я еще в сердце погонщика был и кричал тебе беги беги, а ты не послушал, вот и будешь теперь в покалеченном теле"

----------


## Сева

> Вы, конечно, извините меня за мою придирчивость. но те, кто следят за своим питание не станут есть картошку на ужин, так как это быстрый углевод
> А про капусту вообще молчу. Как бы скорую потом после капусты не пришлось вызывать, спасать от кишечных коликов. Не дай Бог такое переживать!


Если картошка горяченькая и с чатни солено кисло острым то все будет ок  :smilies: 
Это не противоречит Аюрведе.

----------


## Петровкин

> Возникла проблема, прасад все-таки подается поздно, в 19 часов. По Торсунову уже многие продукты кушать нельзя, а еще сочетания часто оставляют желать лучшего. Я работаю на кухне и не могу пока придумать ничего такого: чтобы и разнообразно было и здоровое.
> Гречка и сабджи...все что из подходящего приходит мне на ум.Но каждое воскресенье так кормить же не будешь....


Меньше надо Торсунова слушать. Любая свежая, горячая, вегетарианская пища полезна для здоровья. Количество съедаемого должен регулировать сам вкушающий.

Современная "аюрведа" - сплошной обман и запугивание.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Возникла проблема, прасад все-таки подается поздно, в 19 часов. По Торсунову уже многие продукты кушать нельзя, а еще сочетания часто оставляют желать лучшего. Я работаю на кухне и не могу пока придумать ничего такого: чтобы и разнообразно было и здоровое.
> Гречка и сабджи...все что из подходящего приходит мне на ум.Но каждое воскресенье так кормить же не будешь....


Сандра, а что если готовить авторитетные, вкусные блюда, которые любит Кришна, предлагать Ему с преданностью и вкушать?
Не переедать, а именно вкушать и почитать, как говорит Шрила Прабхупада?
И насколько я знаю, Аюрведа не запрещает зерновые блюда вечером.

----------


## baladasa

> Аюрведа не запрещает зерновые блюда вечером


даже рекомендует зерновые с каждым приемом пищи

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> даже рекомендует зерновые с каждым приемом пищи


Да, я тоже слышала это от доктора Аюрведы.
Совершенно ни к чему бояться зерновых блюд.
А вот чего следует избегать-это слишком острых блюд (они мало кому подойдут) и переедания!

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

У меня такое впечатление, что существуют две Аюрведы  :smilies:  Одна "классическая", другая "практическая".
Практическая говорит, что на ночь зерновые есть не стоит. Печальный опыт подтверждал это многократно.
Классическая однако говорит, что можно, и даже рекомендует... Непонятно, что делать с такой теорией. Возможно, там куча оговорок? Типа рекомендуется, но вот с такой вот пачкой специй, и вот в таком то количестве, и вот в таком-то настроении и т.д. и т.п...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> У меня такое впечатление, что существуют две Аюрведы  Одна "классическая", другая "практическая".
> Практическая говорит, что на ночь зерновые есть не стоит. Печальный опыт подтверждал это многократно.
> Классическая однако говорит, что можно, и даже рекомендует... Непонятно, что делать с такой теорией. Возможно, там куча оговорок? Типа рекомендуется, но вот с такой вот пачкой специй, и вот в таком то количестве, и вот в таком-то настроении и т.д. и т.п...


У меня другое впечатление: У нас есть разные знакомые: и вайшнавы ,и обычные люди. 
 Те, кто много внимания уделяют совместимости продуктов, времени, самочувствию и т.п., те всегда жалуются на плохое пищеварение. 

Те, кто умерены в еде (и даже мясоеды), не переживают из-за пустяков, наслаждаются едой, благодарны своим близким и Богу, -у них обычно все замечательно переваривается....

А Аюрведа-она одна единственная, "как она есть" :smilies:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Те, кто много внимания уделяют совместимости продуктов, времени, самочувствию и т.п., те всегда жалуются на плохое пищеварение. 
> Те, кто умерены в еде (и даже мясоеды), не переживают из-за пустяков, наслаждаются едой, благодарны своим близким и Богу, -у них обычно все замечательно переваривается....


Мне кажется, тут причина и следствие перевернуты... Если у человека по карме хороший огонь пищеварения, конечно он не парится с совместимостями, временем и прочим и просто наслаждается едой. У меня тоже есть такие знакомые  :smilies:  Если же "пищеварительная карма" не очень, то человек просто вынужден следить за тем что и когда он ест, иначе проблемы возникают.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Мне кажется, тут причина и следствие перевернуты... Если у человека по карме хороший огонь пищеварения, конечно он не парится с совместимостями, временем и прочим и просто наслаждается едой. У меня тоже есть такие знакомые  Если же "пищеварительная карма" не очень, то человек просто вынужден следить за тем что и когда он ест, иначе проблемы возникают.


Эта логика тоже верна  :smilies: 

Но наладить пищеварение просто совместимостью продуктов обычно так никому и не удается, сколько лет они не пытаются... :sed: 
Тут надо учитывать психо-соматику. Для преданного это понять не сложно: успокаиваем ум, вкушаем с благодарностью Кришна-Прасад, никогда не переедаем (как говорит "Бхагавад-Гита":ровно столько, чтобы поддерживать душу в теле). Если есть серьезные заболевания, надо пойти к доктору, определить свою конституцию, учитывать ее.
В общем, лечим психику Бхагавад-Гитой и тело будет чувствовать себя все лучше!Обещаю! :smilies:

----------


## Петровкин

> Те, кто умерены в еде (и даже мясоеды), не переживают из-за пустяков, наслаждаются едой, благодарны своим близким и Богу, -у них обычно все замечательно переваривается....


Тоже такое наблюдал.

----------


## Петровкин

> У меня такое впечатление, что существуют две Аюрведы  Одна "классическая", другая "практическая".
> Практическая говорит, что на ночь зерновые есть не стоит. Печальный опыт подтверждал это многократно.
> Классическая однако говорит, что можно, и даже рекомендует... Непонятно, что делать с такой теорией. Возможно, там куча оговорок? Типа рекомендуется, но вот с такой вот пачкой специй, и вот в таком то количестве, и вот в таком-то настроении и т.д. и т.п...


Нельзя Аюрведу применять для всех одинаково. У каждого должна быть "своя" Аюрведа.




> Мне кажется, тут причина и следствие перевернуты... Если у человека по карме хороший огонь пищеварения, конечно он не парится с совместимостями, временем и прочим и просто наслаждается едой. У меня тоже есть такие знакомые  Если же "пищеварительная карма" не очень, то человек просто вынужден следить за тем что и когда он ест, иначе проблемы возникают.


Медитация на проблемы - их и притягивает.

----------


## Сандра

Вот если бы было у меня плохое пищеварение притянуто....я бы это поняла.
А так у меня лично оно плохое столько, сколько я себя помню.... т.е. даже может лет с двух.
А в детстве проявляются болезни кармические. С ними можно только диетой бороться. Т.е. я не в этой жизни их приобрела какими то поступками. А в прошлой. И соответственно не помню, чем.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Нельзя Аюрведу применять для всех одинаково. У каждого должна быть "своя" Аюрведа.


 :smilies:  Звучит убедительно... а что вы имели ввиду?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Очень вдохновляющая история о том, какие программы и пиры устраивались преданными при Шриле Прабхупаде:

Было одиннадцать часов вечера, и свет в квартире Свамиджи горел только на кухне.
Свамиджи не спал: он учил Киртанананду и Брахмананду готовить, поскольку завтра, в
воскресенье, они собирались устроить пир для гостей. Киртанананда предложил назвать его
«Пиром любви», и Свамиджи одобрил это название, хотя некоторым преданным поначалу было
немного странно слышать: «Пир любви».
 По всей округе преданные развесили афиши и одно
объявление поместили в окне храма. Свамиджи пообещал приготовить прасада как минимум на
пятьдесят человек. Он сказал, что «Пиры любви» должны стать важной составлIяющей
деятельности ИСККОН. Он много раз говорил, что пища, предложенная Кришне, становится
духовной, и всякий, кто ест ее, получает огромное духовное благо. «Прасад» значит «милость».
Помощники почтительно стояли возле Свамиджи, порой отступая, чтобы не мешаться, а
порой – заглядывая через плечо, когда он смешивал специи, ставил на огонь посуду или просил
что-то подать. 

Деревянной ложкой он помешивал сладкий рис в большой кастрюле – тут важно
было не останавливаться – и медленно вливал в него молоко.
– Если пригорит, то будет безнадежно испорчен, – сказал он и вручил ложку Киртанананде.
Потом он научил их, как делать гхи, нагревая масло и отделяя твердые частицы от жира.
Одновременно с этим они готовили яблочное чатни.
Свамиджи был молчалив. Но когда Брахмананда спросил, где это он научился так хорошо
готовить, он рассказал, что усвоил эту науку, наблюдая, как готовит его мать. Он засмеялся и
добавил, что это было совсем не похоже на то, как готовят на Западе – где вы достаете из
холодильника кусок мяса, бросаете в кастрюлю, варите, солите и едите, как животное! А в Корее,
сказал он, едят собак. Но люди должны питаться зерновыми, фруктами, овощами и молоком.
Самое главное – они не должны убивать коров.

Пока Брахмананда резал яблоки, укладывая их в кастрюлю, где они должны были
тушиться, а Киртанананда мешал сладкий рис, Свамиджи приготовил масалу – смесь специй,
которую хотел добавить в горячие яблоки. Когда масала затрещала и задымилась на маленькой
сковородке, в горячем топленом масле, они почувствовали знакомый терпкий запах перца чилли и
семян кумина. Свамиджи наблюдал за тремя процессами одновременно – за приготовлением
сладкого риса, яблочного чатни и поджариванием масалы. При этом он предупредил
Киртанананду, что сладкий рис нужно мешать не переставая, не забывая скрести дно кастрюли; он
взял из рук Киртанананды ложку и показал, как правильно. Он объяснил, что сладкий рис, чатни и
еще кое-что можно приготовить заранее, но утром предстоит сделать много чего еще.

Несмотря на то, что лег Свамиджи очень поздно, на следующий день он поднялся чуть
свет, и после утренней лекции вернулся на кухню. Теперь в его комнате сидело с полдюжины
учеников, занятых приготовлением теста для пури и самос. Свамиджи показал им, как это
делается, и Умапати какое-то время месил, попросту колотя мягкое тесто кулаками. У
Брахмананды получалось лучше – он бросался на большой комок теста всей тяжестью своего
борцовского тела.
Когда Свамиджи вошел в комнату, чтобы посмотреть, как идут дела, ученики с уважением
подняли на него глаза. В его присутствии они всегда были очень серьезны. Он взял одно пури и
рассмотрел его повнимательнее.
– Не пойдет, – сказал он. – Но еще немного – и будет совсем как надо.
Он опустился на корточки, посреди скомканных обрезков и бесформенных кусочков теста,
возле своих незадачливых помощников, которые, хотя и старались изо всех сил, развели ужасный
беспорядок. Он взял небольшой кусочек теста, размял его пальцами, а затем ловко раскатал
деревянной скалкой – получилось абсолютно круглое пури. Он продемонстрировал ученикам
полупрозрачную, тонкую (но не слишком) лепешку из теста.
– Делайте так, – сказал он. – Но побыстрее.
Увидев, что тесто слишком жесткое, Свамиджи добавил немного топленого масла, а потом
– немного молока и довел его до более мягкой консистенции.
– Все должно быть как следует, – сказал он.
С удвоенным усердием ученики принялись за работу. Кто из них слышал раньше о пури
или самосах? Все это было так ново и так значимо – ведь это было частью преданного служения!
Свамиджи сам готовил большую часть блюд, одновременно наблюдая за своими
помощниками. 

Он всегда был где-то поблизости. Он босиком переходил из кухни в гостиную или
же в свою комнату. Но даже когда он был у себя, ученики видели его через окошечко в стене.
Свамиджи лично следил за приготовлением каждого из дюжины блюд. Одно за другим
ученики относили их прямо в кастрюлях в зал и ставили перед портретом Господа Чайтаньи. 
*Там были халава, дал, два вида сабджи, разноцветный рис, пури, самосы, сладкий рис, яблочное чатни и гулабджамуны, или сладкие шары* – пули ИСККОН. 
Эти сладкие шары Свамиджи сам долго обжаривал на медленном огне в топленом масле, пока они не становились золотисто-коричневыми и вздувались, а затем шумовкой доставал их один за другим и клал для пропитки в сахарный сироп. Он знал, что эти золотистые, обжаренные в масле молочные шары, пропитанные сахарным сиропом, были любимым лакомством его учеников. Он называл их *«пулями ИСККОН»*,потому что они были их оружием в войне против майи. Он даже распорядился, чтобы банка с «пулями ИСККОН», плавающими в сиропе, всегда стояла в гостиной, где ученики могли в любое время брать их, не спрашивая ни у кого разрешения. Каждый мог брать столько, сколько хотел.

Киртанананда внес в комнату начинку для самос – пасту из разваренного шпината и
зеленого горошка, которую Свами обильно приправил специями. 
Свамиджи научил их, как делать самосы – это было целое искусство. 
Он взял полукруглую лепешку из теста, сделал из нее конус,
положил внутрь ложку начинки, сомкнул края и защипнул – получилась самоса, готовая к жарке.
Ачьютананда относил неумело слепленные пури на кухню, где в компании с
Киртананандой жарил по две штуки за раз. Если все условия – температура масла, консистенция
теста, размер, форма и толщина лепешки – были соблюдены, пури прожаривались всего за
несколько секунд. Они всплывали на поверхность масла, раздуваясь, как воздушные шарики,
после чего повара вынимали их и ставили на ребро в картонную коробку, чтобы стек избыток
масла.
Когда последние приготовления к празднику были завершены, ученики Свамиджи смыли с
рук засохшее тесто и спустились в храм. Они разложили на полу соломенные маты и
приготовились встречать гостей. А Свамиджи и двое его помощников тем временем предлагали
все блюда Господу Чайтанье, вознося молитвы _парампаре_.

На первый «пир любви» народу пришло немного, но у преданных праздничный прасад
вызвал такой восторг, что малочисленность гостей нисколько их не смутила. Они готовы были
съесть все сами.


*Сатсварупа:* 
Свамиджи приготовил «брахманские спагетти». Это были спиральки из
рисовой муки, обжаренные в масле и пропитанные сахарным сиропом. 

Еще там была халава, рис пушпанна с жареными сырными шариками, самосы, хрустящие жареные бобы мунг с солью и специями, пури, гулабджамуны. Все получилось очень «смачным», как выражался Хаягрива.»
Да, –шутил он. – Все было очень смачно».
Праздничная трапеза производила очень сильное впечатление. Целую неделю мы укрощали
чувства, следуя строгим правилам и контролируя язык. А пир был своего рода наградой.
Свамиджи и Кришна давали нам возможность почувствовать вкус глубокого духовного экстаза,
хотя мы все еще были новичками и по-прежнему находились в материальном мире. Прежде чем
приступить к прасаду, я молился: «О Господь, пожалуйста, позволь мне все время оставаться в
сознании Кришны, потому что здесь все так замечательно, а я такой падший. Позволь мне служить
Свамиджи, позволь насладиться этим пиром в духовном блаженстве». Затем я начинал есть,
переходя от одного вкуса к другому – чудесный рис, мои любимые овощи, хлеб – напоследок я
всегда оставлял гулабджамуны, думая: «Захочу – возьму добавку, а то и не одну». Мы не спускали
глаз с больших кастрюль, уверенные, что прасада хватит на всех. Каждый пир становился для нас
новым откровением. Мы откровенно наслаждались, ублажая свои чувства. Прасад играл очень
важную роль в нашей жизни.
Постепенно народу стало приходить все больше. Угощение было бесплатное, и
пользовалось хорошей репутацией. Приходили, в основном, местные хиппи, но иногда являлись
любопытствующие ньюйоркцы из более культурных слоев общества и даже родители преданных.
Если места в храме для всех не хватало, гости располагались во дворе. Они брали бумажные
тарелки с прасадом, шли в садик на заднем дворе и устраивались под пожарной лестницей, за
садовым столиком или в каком-нибудь другом уголке, а поев, возвращались в храм за добавкой.
Преданные стояли возле кастрюль с прасадом, и гости один за другим подходили к ним за
очередной порцией. Соседям не очень нравилось, что во дворе собираются пирующие гости, и
преданные старались как-то успокоить их, разнося по квартирам тарелки с прасадом. Хотя сам
Свамиджи в храм не спускался, он тоже принимал прасад у себя в комнате и с удовольствием
слушал сообщения об успехе своего нового начинания.

Однажды преданные так навалились на еду, что чуть было не съели все сами, забыв о
гостях, и Киртанананде пришлось отчитать их за эгоизм. Постепенно все начали понимать, что
воскресные пиры устраиваются не столько для их удовольствия, сколько для того, чтобы привлечь
людей к сознанию Кришны.
* * *

----------


## Петровкин

> а что вы имели ввиду?


Не совсем понял Ваш вопрос )))

----------


## Петровкин

> Вот если бы было у меня плохое пищеварение притянуто....я бы это поняла.
> А так у меня лично оно плохое столько, сколько я себя помню.... т.е. даже может лет с двух.
> А в детстве проявляются болезни кармические. С ними можно только диетой бороться. Т.е. я не в этой жизни их приобрела какими то поступками. А в прошлой. И соответственно не помню, чем.


Кармические проблемы действуют на нас только до тех пор, пока мы сохраняем то сознание, в котором приобрели плохую карму. Если сознание изменить, то карма не сможет проявиться. А если еще и раскаяться (за плохое сознание), то она вообще уйдет.
Хотя, конечно, говорить легче, чем делать...

----------

